
Show HN: Yarn – Better Twitter Threads on iOS - vinnycoyne
https://itunes.apple.com/app/apple-store/id1279802070?pt=14149&ct=hn&mt=8
======
vinnycoyne
Hi HN,

Yarn for iOS is a simple utility app that combines Tweets into a unified
thread, making it easier to follow "tweetstorms" that end up in your Twitter
timeline.

I made Yarn because I found it really difficult to follow threads on Twitter,
particularly ones that were partially retweeted into my timeline.

You can select a Tweet from within your favourite Twitter app, or browser, and
use the iOS share sheet to open it in Yarn, which will then stitch the thread
back together in the correct sequence.

If you have any questions, comments, or suggestions, I'd love to hear them! :)

Thanks!

